# Kicking your 18 year old out.



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have three kids and one of those is very disrespectful, nasty and mean to myself and wife. I want him to move out. He has a full time decent paying job for a 18 year old and could support himself. He has already graduated HS. Any tips on the proper way to handle this? Do I have to give him any written notice or can I just change the locks? I feel awful but I cannot take the verbal abuse from him any more. In my entire life I have never been as disrespectful as he is to us. My other two are complete polar opposites of him.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I'm not a parent but a teenager myself and I agree with what you are doing. If it was me in his shoes I would want my parents to be just straight up with me. "Your 18, you have a job and are very disrespectful and we won't have that in our house especially when you are living in our house." May not help but tthats my .02 hope everything works out for yall. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Just tell him to leave that he is no longer welcome.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You love him but ya just don't like him.

Maybe when you decide to grow up, we can go fishing. But, right now it's time for you to get your own place.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I would have had the expectations set years ago. Graduate, get a job and get out. In your situation Iâ€™d give him until the end of the month unless he gets disrespectful again. In that case, Iâ€™d clean his clock and drag him out by his boots. Lol


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I asked to move out at 16. Told my son when he was 16 what I done, and also told him "you got 2 more years to get on your feet before your told to get out" He wasn't that bad or disrespectful, just time to leave the nest! Sounds like its past time for yours, stick to your ways, he'll survive and hopefully be better for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, tell him adios. Give him a deadline. If no luck just box his stuff up, put it in one of those Pod Units, ask him where he wants it delivered. If he threatens you,...good thing I am not a parent, I would just kick his arse,....document everything and get a lawyer.


also, very sad you have to go thru this. No fun for sure.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Flippy said:


> I have three kids and one of those is very disrespectful, nasty and mean to myself and wife. I want him to move out. He has a full time decent paying job for a 18 year old and could support himself. He has already graduated HS. Any tips on the proper way to handle this? Do I have to give him any written notice or can I just change the locks? I feel awful but I cannot take the verbal abuse from him any more. In my entire life I have never been as disrespectful as he is to us. My other two are complete polar opposites of him.


You have to go to courts and file paperwork basically having him evicted by the constables. If you go to the Katy Annex explain your situation they will assist you with paperwork and constables will serve him. Good luck


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

First of all, i donâ€™t take abuse very well. Likely would have already been a knock down drag out. But just tell him he has got to go, now. If he opens his mouth disrespectfully, put a fist in it.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

You are responsible for the other kids too. And you aren't kicking him out of a life raft into shark infested waters. It's hard but nothing grows you up like making that first rent payment. If he's bold.enough to behave that way, he's ready to call his own shots. Calmly give him a few days notice to find himself a place. He already knows why, you lose ground getting into all that. I might tell him that I would pay a deposit and utility hookup fee, just to make sure it happens without calling law enforcement or something ugly.

No anger. No accusations. Just "it"s time you made your own rules in your own place.". 

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Charge him rent. Make sure itâ€™s more than local apt rates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Make sure you and Momma are on the exact same page BEFORE discussions with said offender...

My own take is there are basic rules of what is expected to live in the household and what's been happening is completely unacceptable...I'm sure you've discussed this ad nausem with him to no meaningful end...i.e. he's had his chances, he's decided against it and decisions have consequences. And as tough as it is, telling him to get out is probably best for the situation....


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, your the boss. I don't care how old my kid gets I'll take him down a peg if he is disrespectful. 

Depending how bad it is either give him a month or give him a few days to move. He'll figure it out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

It's not easy I know. 
Does he pay rent?
I had a similar experience with my son.
Told him he had to pay rent and we needed money for food also. 
He was out with in a week. 
Good luck man.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> You have to go to courts and file paperwork basically having him evicted by the constables. If you go to the Katy Annex explain your situation they will assist you with paperwork and constables will serve him. Good luck


Do I have to do this even if he doesn't pay rent?


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Charlietunakiller said:


> It's not easy I know.
> Does he pay rent?
> I had a similar experience with my son.
> Told him he had to pay rent and we needed money for food also.
> ...


Nope, no rent is being paid. He pays his car note in my name and his cell phone bill. I started going down the rent road until I read that gives him more leverage as far as being a renter. I love him but I cannot take this from him anymore.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Flippy said:


> Do I have to do this even if he doesn't pay rent?


Yes sir


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

And get your name off his car note.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Yes sir


Thank you


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> You are responsible for the other kids too. And you aren't kicking him out of a life raft into shark infested waters. It's hard but nothing grows you up like making that first rent payment. If he's bold.enough to behave that way, he's ready to call his own shots. Calmly give him a few days notice to find himself a place. He already knows why, you lose ground getting into all that. I might tell him that I would pay a deposit and utility hookup fee, just to make sure it happens without calling law enforcement or something ugly.
> 
> No anger. No accusations. Just "it"s time you made your own rules in your own place.".
> 
> Just one man's opinion.


You posted what I was thinking.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Newbomb Turk said:


> And get your name off his car note.


That isn't an issue. He can figure out a ride.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a similar situation. I just explained in a calm voice. You live here rent free, you eat here free when you want to, Mom washes your cloths so here is what is going to happen.

1. next week rent starts at $500 per week payable in advance
2. 2nd week rent goes to $1000 per week payable in advance
3. 3rd week rent goes to $2000 per week payable in advance

This continues every week to double.

He was gone in three days.

Might not work for you but did for me. He did not come see me for two years. I lived and so did he. He is now on his on and doing fine.

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Tell him move out or pay rent (very high rent for dealing with his ****). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd tell him you want him to move out. Not out of anger or anything else just tell him that is how it is. Don;t turn it into an argument or discussion. If he doesn't want to or has an issue then you would have to go through the eviction process.

Forget charging rent then he would feel like he has more control to act how he wants.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

do what my dad did after i graduated and had a good job i was out


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

well you find out real quick how much respect he has for you and his mom. he may be a handfull and disrespectful acting but may respect you down deep. you should sit him down and explain to him he is acting like a grown man and its time for him to move out and move on. my day came during an argument with my dad about a month after my mom passed. i had just turned 18 and we were in a heated argument when all of a sudden my dad got quite and said "it is time for you to move out. you have a week." then he walked off. I moved out within a week. i still love my pops to this day.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't think you have to do anything but tell him it's time to go. No courts, no nothing as he is not a renter and has no rights to be there other than your saying that he can be there.

I'd just tell him that it's time for him to go and that you'll help with a deposit or whatever.

But I would have already kicked his smart arse if he was disrespectful to my wife and those who know me know that's the truth.

TH


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Flippy said:


> Nope, no rent is being paid. He pays his car note in my name and his cell phone bill. I started going down the rent road until I read that gives him more leverage as far as being a renter. * I love him but I cannot take this from him anymore.*


Just tell him that. I'd also tell him that if he misses a car payment (since it's in your name) that he will lose the wheels.

I'd give him a month to find a place (but no more than that) & get him off your insurance policy in the event that he does something out of revenge. Keep your cool regardless of what he says & good luck.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Threw my step son out as soon as I could. He was 18, pierced his 13 year old sisters belly button as payment for her not telling on him for piercing his privates... Of course he just had to show his sister pierced wieners on the internet. 

He left bruised and bleeding. Mom was kind of mad, I told her if she wanted to live with him to get her **** and go with him. Needless to say she stayed and he's been gone for 4 years. Life is so much better now.


----------



## 2FarAway (Apr 20, 2005)

*Why?*



TxDuSlayer said:


> You have to go to courts and file paperwork basically having him evicted by the constables. If you go to the Katy Annex explain your situation they will assist you with paperwork and constables will serve him. Good luck


I've never heard of this....why is this necessary to kick an 18 year old out?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm just dumbfounded to hear this. It would never happen in my paternal or maternal families nor mine. Someone acting like that in our family would wake with a lot of knots on their head.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Just tell him that. I'd also tell him that if he misses a car payment (since it's in your name) that he will lose the wheels.
> 
> I'd give him a month to find a place (but no more than that) & get him off your insurance policy in the event that he does something out of revenge. Keep your cool regardless of what he says & good luck.


I gave him until 3/21 and he needs to find some wheels. He can either sell the car and take whatever money is left over to buy a junker. He did put some money down on the car. I plan on heading to the county annex tomorrow to see if I need to give him eviction papers.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm just dumbfounded to hear this. It would never happen in my paternal or maternal families nor mine. Someone acting like that in our family would wake with a lot of knots on their head.


He is smart and he told me when he was like 5 if I laid a hand on him he would call CPS. He has always been different. My other two are so laid back and good hearted kids.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have y'all tried family counseling? I don't have any insight, but reading your post is kind of heartbreaking.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Flippy said:


> He is smart and he told me when he was like 5 if I laid a hand on him he would call CPS. He has always been different. My other two are so laid back and good hearted kids.


Sounds ominous. Better alert the law. This kid is a problem and you have been living in misery for a long time. Time to gather up some fortitude and handle the problem.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

This is great advice. I can't think of anything to add. If you handle it this way, you will have no regrets later.



pocjetty said:


> You are responsible for the other kids too. And you aren't kicking him out of a life raft into shark infested waters. It's hard but nothing grows you up like making that first rent payment. If he's bold.enough to behave that way, he's ready to call his own shots. Calmly give him a few days notice to find himself a place. He already knows why, you lose ground getting into all that. I might tell him that I would pay a deposit and utility hookup fee, just to make sure it happens without calling law enforcement or something ugly.
> 
> No anger. No accusations. Just "it"s time you made your own rules in your own place.".
> 
> Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Situation sucks but I'm curious how he's treating you. Can't even fathom it really.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I think my mother started telling us in the womb. Once you graduate H.S., you're out of here. She meant it!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bunch of good advice so far. Maybe tell him to save his money for a couple weeks and tell him you will go look for an apartment with him . Maybe pay his deposit if you feel inclined. I have a bad temper and would end up in jail I'm sure but I wouldn't need an eviction notice . I'd make his time at my house so miserable he would move .


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Charge him rent. Make sure itâ€™s more than local apt rates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and then he has the right to abuse you more!!! Just sit him down and have a man to man talk with him with an ultimatum.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the situation. 

While I wasn't disrespectful or anything, I was 21 when I finally flew the coop. Had a job, college wasn't my thing, dad told me I needed to figure out what I wanted to do. He never said it, but I knew I had about 6 months to get out of the house. Joined the Army about a month later. 

Plenty of advice in here. Like someone else said, you love him, just don't like him much right now. The best thing you can do for him, is to put him out on his rear to fend for himself. Let him know you won't take it anymore, and he needs to get out. Doesn't have to be that second, but you have to decide if its 24hrs, three days or a month. When that deadline hits if he isn't out, be ready to have the locks changed, garage door code changed... everything. Adios amigo.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Where is the draft when you need it...


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

2FarAway said:


> I've never heard of this....why is this necessary to kick an 18 year old out?


Because he has established residency, no different than when you invite someone into your home and they have been living there and you decide you no longer want them there.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Flippy said:


> He is smart and he told me when he was like 5 if I laid a hand on him he would call CPS. He has always been different. My other two are so laid back and good hearted kids.


I was blessed with two good kids but I had a buddy whose kid pulled the exact scenario. He spanked the kid, dialed up CPS & handed the phone to the kid. Called his bluff & kid straightened up.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

2FarAway said:


> I've never heard of this....why is this necessary to kick an 18 year old out?


Because it is covered under the Texas renter rights. You don't have to be paying rent to be covered. Hopefully he goes without problem but if not you will have to go thru the process-and it can take a month or more just to get to court. And if he doesn't move then, you have to go back to court and (pay more) to get the constable to come out and move him.

Not what you want to hear but... Of course, I'm hardheaded, I would of thrown his stuff out on the yard long ago and dared him to do something about it. But, I don't always do things the right way.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

You won't get rent from him. Give him notice to leave and why and the opportunity to change. He'll realize that car doesn't run on on hope and change. And NEVER co-sign for a vehicle
That's just plain dumb I'm sorry. If they can't afford it then shouldn't have it eapecially if he's giving you lip. Something deeper is going on though and agree with other guy who mentioned counseling. Offer that as I'm sure he's still on your insurance but if nothing works slowly start peeling things away. I'd ditch the car for starters. Good luck and went through something similar with my daughter but she finally came around and married a deputy and has their first kid yah yah but trying times for sure.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My dad put it to me similar to this: You are old enough to make your own decisions in life . You have a job. We (he and my mom) can't help but worry when you are out late leaving your life. You need to move to your own place and leave us in peace, so we don't know if you are out having fun or staying in. He didn't upset me doing this, I moved and had no hard feelings about it.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I never disrespected my parents but I did bow up on my Dad once at age 17. He invited me outside & I just knew I was going to show the old man I could take him. He thoroughly kicked my butt without ever taking the cigar out of his mouth. He never quit smiling either. Unfortunately, my final effort was to try to tackle him. Didn't work. I ended up on my back on a small tree my Mom had just planted. We were both in trouble. He picked me up & said " lets's go have some supper". He was USMC. Still don't know how whipped me that easy. He never tried to kick me out but I learned who the boss was & it wasn't me.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I always have to remind myself when difficulty arises with kids that I am the parent and it is up to me to find the solution. 

I hope you find a way to resolve your relationship.

*not judging. just makes me think of myself in your shoes.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> You have to go to courts and file paperwork basically having him evicted by the constables. If you go to the Katy Annex explain your situation they will assist you with paperwork and constables will serve him. Good luck


This,, comical hearing other replies about whooping him etc,, yea right ...get a CHARGE against you for assualt.

Take steps to cover the above listed legal complexity, , have a calm conversation with him that the environment is no longer tolerable. Offer him 30 days and help to find an apartment, maybe a deposit etc so he doesn't feel he's being tossed to the wolves. Despite his antics, hes still your kid and somewhere in him, he loves you both.

If you do all of this and he becomes combative then you have no choice other than to bring in the authorities. I would,personally have the conversation off site at a restaurant, that might dissuade escalation of violence or tempers.

If you do all of this, as a parent you have done all you can do and at least you have peace of mind. You can birth em, raise me to know right from wrong but some kids take different paths,,, that you can't help once they are grown. Cut em loose,, hopefully they grow up and come back closer to family.

Good luck,, keep us posted


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

hurricane matt said:


> You won't get rent from him. Give him notice to leave and why and the opportunity to change. He'll realize that car doesn't run on on hope and change. And NEVER co-sign for a vehicle
> That's just plain dumb I'm sorry. If they can't afford it then shouldn't have it eapecially if he's giving you lip. Something deeper is going on though and agree with other guy who mentioned counseling. Offer that as I'm sure he's still on your insurance but if nothing works slowly start peeling things away. I'd ditch the car for starters. Good luck and went through something similar with my daughter but she finally came around and married a deputy and has their first kid yah yah but trying times for sure.


i agree that something deeper is going on, 
a lot of great advice has been spoken, praying for healing and wisdom in your situation


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

WineyFishrman said:


> This,, comical hearing other replies about whooping him etc,, yea right ...get a CHARGE against you for assualt.
> 
> Take steps to cover the above listed legal complexity, , have a calm conversation with him that the environment is no longer tolerable. Offer him 30 days and help to find an apartment, maybe a deposit etc so he doesn't feel he's being tossed to the wolves. Despite his antics, hes still your kid and somewhere in him, he loves you both.
> 
> ...


I find it comical that any grown man would put up with that **** to begin with. I have just as much right to defend myself as he does. I can make him swing at me, i guarantee it.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

RB II said:


> I find it comical that any grown man would put up with that **** to begin with. I have just as much right to defend myself as he does. I can make him swing at me, i guarantee it.


He has informed me several times he wants to beat my ***. He is way bigger than I am and I am a pretty big person. I don't want anything bad for him. All I want is good things but this is getting way out of hand.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

A real good friend of mine was living at home. One day his parents took him grocery shopping and delivered him and his groceries to his new apartment. They paid the first month's rent and that was that.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> My dad put it to me similar to this: You are old enough to make your own decisions in life . You have a job. We (he and my mom) can't help but worry when you are out late leaving your life. You need to move to your own place and leave us in peace, so we don't know if you are out having fun or staying in. He didn't upset me doing this, I moved and had no hard feelings about it.


This is probably the best advise so far. Like many have said, talk man-to-man with him and tell him you will do what you can within reason to help him move to the next level/chapter in his life. If possible, leave lines of communication open so he will look to you for advice and positive motivation as he matures. If he leaves in a huff, he made that choice and his success is no longer on you.

Sounds like he is very strong willed, which may serve him well as he matures.

We went through something similar, not disrespect towards us, but other behavior not allowed in our house or around our younger son. Older son moved out at 19 and made his way with our advice, occasional minor financial support (tires, battery). He is now 22, no college, and works his behind off as a 1st line supervisor for a major shipping company. He has more money in his checking account than we do, has no debt, and comes over to dinner every couple of weeks, lets us keep his dog when he works long hours, is 45 minutes away in a 1-BR apartment.

P.S. I co-signed his car note because he had no credit as a 20 year old and he has never missed a payment, never had a wreck, never had a ticket.

He wrote me a 2 page letter last year thanking me, as a dad, to entrust him to find his own way.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

I did it to 2 of them, 1st was a get out now thing, the other just took a note on her door which ticked her off. Both said after they were out on their own for a while that being put out was the best thing that ever happened to them. Both are doing fine now.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Flippy said:


> He has informed me several times he wants to beat my ***. He is way bigger than I am and I am a pretty big person. I don't want anything bad for him. All I want is good things but this is getting way out of hand.


If you let this kid continue to run over you, your next 2 kids will likely do the same. Send him packing or risk losing the others.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont get it with the kids these days staying at home, I couldnt wait to get out on my own when I graduated high school, nobody had to force us, it was just expected we would be going off to our own lives.

Only advice I have is if the kid tells you he wants to hurt you, take it seriously. Something aint right with this kid from what youve said. I had a sibling like this, my sister and I were (I think) relatively normal good kids and my brother, raised in the same conditions was completely worthless and constant trouble and had to be kicked out. Before it was all said and done he had wrecked our family. Dont let this kid ruin your family, dont assume its your fault, some people are just not right in the head and theres nothing you can do about it.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Yes sir


I'm not arguing, because I obviously don't know, but you have to have court orders to kick an adult out of your own house? It seems to me that once you reach legal age, you are only welcome in my house if I say you are. Regardless of bloodline.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've got no advice on how to handle it, but I'll say a prayer for your family to heal and be able to find to the best solution.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not qualified and don't have any experience to give advice....but I will say a prayer for you and your son....tough situation.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Leave a couple of empty cardboard boxes at the door with a pink slip stating his services are no longer needed.


----------



## Woodlands Water Turkey (Aug 5, 2016)

I was told by local LE, in a similar situation, that we didnâ€™t have to do anything to kick an of-age kid out of the house. 

They offered to come facilitate it and escort him off our property.

Youâ€™re family is in my thoughts. It is a tough situation but has to be done for the good of everyone involved.

And donâ€™t let him back in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If it was me, I would probably find a place, pay first months rent, give him a hug and say good luck son, I am done. It is all on you now.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

My Biggest concern would be what led him down this path? Do your personalities clash? my kids are 6 and 1 but it scares me right now at just thinking of having the problem you have.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> But I would have already kicked his smart arse if he was disrespectful to my wife and those who know me know that's the truth.
> 
> TH


You and I think alike.

I learned more about raising kids when I took my Bull Terrier to a dog obedience class. It's not what you say but how you say it. There shouldn't be any doubt about who the boss is.

The fact that you are coming onto a fishing forum and asking how to do this says a lot.

Tough love, Man.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Flippy said:


> He has informed me several times he wants to beat my ***. He is way bigger than I am and I am a pretty big person. I don't want anything bad for him. All I want is good things but this is getting way out of hand.


Please try and get him to a dr. and see whats going on. Punching someone in the face and breaking an eye socket or jaw and catching an assault charge doesn't seem very helpful , especially if he has some mental issues happening. Maybe his g/f is banging his best friend who knows whats going on by maybe that's his way of reacting or reaching out for help, or maybe he's just a d*ck I don't know.

You still have to protect your family though hell look at that kid they may fry tonight in huntsville who tried to kill his family.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Flippy said:


> Do I have to do this even if he doesn't pay rent?


sorry but don't play that stuff with an 18 year old kid. Give him an ultimatum and stick to it. Tell him he has 1 month to get a place and move out. If he's not out, put his stuff on the curb and change the locks. The likelihood an 18 year old will know enough to take you to court is slim to none.
At 18 I was so full of myself that I told my dad I was moving out one day when I didn't like the rules of the house. I didn't have a job and ended up on friends couches. I was amazed at how smart my parents had gotten by the time I turned 30.

Note...I just saw the threats of violence. If you give him an ultimatum, make sure he knows that if he threatens you or your wife or household in any way, that he'll not only be IMMEDIATELY out of the house, but that the police will be involved and his new home will likely have bars.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Simple...AMF


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I was not even that bad of a kid, really compared to the **** mine have pulled on me. I would not be here today, my mom would have beat me to death, Dad would not have had the chance!! Oldest giving us the I cant wait until I am 18 bit already, fine, he can go to Daddys, but stepmom will quash that.

Jan of my senior year, mom told me " WE are moving to Magnolia in June, get with your best friend and get an apartment" that was that.

Only place that would rent to us was over by McArthur High on Hopper/59 I think. Very hard to make it and we at noodles, rice and beans. But I grew up quick, never went back.


Pack his stuff next time he leaves and tell him the turmoil he is putting everyone thru is the reason for him to make his own way, but that you love him and will always be there for him...and shut the door. I dont even agree with the first months rent/utlilities as some have suggested, make him sweat it out.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

If he threatens violence I would have him immediately removed from the property permanently. 

Sounds like you are on the right track you gave him the date. You might even be inclined to help him get a place of his own. Sounds like it is just time for him to go on. 

I would just make sure he knows the date he needs to be out and let him know if he gives you any **** int the interim that he will be out immediately.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Flippy said:


> I have three kids and one of those is very disrespectful, nasty and mean to myself and wife. I want him to move out. He has a full time decent paying job for a 18 year old and could support himself. He has already graduated HS. Any tips on the proper way to handle this? Do I have to give him any written notice or can I just change the locks? I feel awful but I cannot take the verbal abuse from him any more. In my entire life I have never been as disrespectful as he is to us. My other two are complete polar opposites of him.


How long has he been abusive or threatening you?
If it is something new he may be doing some type of drugs or the craze of synthetic weed. I have seen that synthetic stuff screw up some people very bad.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Flippy, I would have him read this thread...
snookered


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like he might need some professional help before he ends up on the news


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sounds like he might need some professional help before he ends up on the news


this for sure


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

He is young and in need of family counselling.


----------



## zdm68 (Jun 2, 2012)

Takes about 30 days to evict him so get the process started and explain to him what?s going. If he starts to act right and understand what?s about to happen maybe he will shape up. Outside of that you have to protect your other family members. Sounds like maybe the military would do him some good to get him some discipline. Buddy of mine had a brother like your son and he went to the Navy and has done a 180. He loves the service and is turning into a real standup guy. Just my $.02.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

*Son*

I have been in this exact position. Let me be the first to tell you...only you and your wife know what is really going on. There is some good advice here and some really bad advice also. Going physical...while it might feel good and warranted at the time...is not the answer. I went to several counseling sessions with my son. Best thing that I got out of this was this: Your son is now a man and with that your relationship must change. You are no longer his sole support financially, spiritually or mentally. He has his own friends and network that he is tapped into. You have to switch your relationship with him from father/son to man to man.

I started speaking and behaving towards my son as if he were a man. No coddling, no unasked for advice and no hand holding. We both agreed that this would be the way to go. I gave him one month to move out. We set and agreed upon the date and I had him sign a statement that he would be out. I helped him pack and it went very smoothly. It was amazing how when we took out the Daddy/Son factor most of the arguing went also. Don't deviate from this position or any respect he has for you and this arrangement will be lost. Then you are back in the "reacting" stage instead of being able to control what goes on in your own home.

I wish you luck and you are in my prayers. This will be one of the hardest things that you will have to do BUT you are helping your son become the man that he needs to be. You, your wife and other children deserve peace and respect. Do what you need to do to accomplish this.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

My kids know that when they turn 18 they are either going to college or going to work full time. All three of my children are strait A students and very well behaved but they still have to go. I will help them until they get stable but after that I am done. The second they start being disrespectful and thinking they are adults they will be out of my house and have an adult reality check.

You are actually helping your kid by sending him out of the house, you never really learn if someone picks you up every time you fail.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

My Dad used to say, "I'll pick you up, but I'll be damned if I'm going to carry you."


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

TxDuSlayer said:


> You have to go to courts and file paperwork basically having him evicted by the constables. If you go to the Katy Annex explain your situation they will assist you with paperwork and constables will serve him. Good luck


The hell you say


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

for what its worth, I see two issues, the first is the physical separation that many have supplied approaches to. The second is that this young man seems to have lost respect for others, at for you and wife, and while he is grown without overcoming that and its derivatives he has a long hard road ahead of him. I was in a good kid but as a teenager, with my dad having only a 8th grade education, I figured I was smarter than them. Being a Vietnam era, baby boomer, about 2 weeks in bootcamp was all it took to realize how much they cared and had done for me. Mostly from others who had interesting stories around their childhood. Got out of service after 4 years and dedicated myself to making sure they knew they were loved, RESPECTED, and not to worry as I, even though an only child, would be there and take care them when they needed it. And, I did!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Verbally abusive to you and your wife? To me it sounds like you should've beat his *** long ago. Or do it now. He sounds like one of the entitled punk 18 year olds.

Throw all his **** out on the lawn and change the locks when he's at work if he doesn't leave voluntarily.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Texashookset said:


> Verbally abusive to you and your wife? To me it sounds like you should've beat his *** long ago.


That ship done sailed. He has to deal with where he is right now.

Where he is now, he needs to get the kid out. Help him out the door and don't turn it into a big negative situation and don't don any of it out of anger. It needs to be done under the pretense that it is just time for him to go out on his own.

This will correct the disrespect issue because if he wants to come by and talk he can and if he wants to be gone and not heard from he can do that too. If he comes around with a bad attitude he can go back to his home and not stay where he is not welcome to act like an ***.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

That's a tough and big decision. My suggestion is before you take any permanent action, be sure and take your own "personal inventory" to make sure you are doing the right thing. Don't get me wrong. He may have to go. Just make sure that you are not playing a part in his behavior. Good luck. 
SolarScreenGuy


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Flippy said:


> I have three kids and one of those is very disrespectful, nasty and mean to myself and wife. I want him to move out. He has a full time decent paying job for a 18 year old and could support himself. He has already graduated HS. Any tips on the proper way to handle this? Do I have to give him any written notice or can I just change the locks? I feel awful but I cannot take the verbal abuse from him any more. In my entire life I have never been as disrespectful as he is to us. My other two are complete polar opposites of him.


The very first thing that came to mind when I read this was "how old is this man"? I am not trying to badmouth you but you sound somewhat timid. There is nothing wrong with that. It just seems that you aren't physically able to put your 18 year old out on the streets. Go to the Sheriff's office and ask them for assistance. I wish you all of the best.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

RB II said:


> I find it comical that any grown man would put up with that **** to begin with. I have just as much right to defend myself as he does. I can make him swing at me, i guarantee it.


Yep I get it,,, bad deal fer sure.

Good luck , hope things can settle without violence towards you and the family.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Threw a pc keyboard at his sister and left a foot long bruise on her back
hit her TWICE with a wooden kitchen spoon leaving bruises
cuss his mom out at least once a week
had the whole Friendswood medical and police at my house because he tried synthetic marijuana (unfortunately he lived)
pierced his sisters and her friends belly buttons
loaned his sisters friend (12 yr old) a ***** mag
showed his sister (12) **** on the pc
Punch his sister in the temple so hard we had to take her to the ER to have an MRI 
and finally put his hands on me

That stupid (insert cussword here) got his *** beat down in the front yard in front God and all the neighbors... Bloody nose, black eye, bruised and limping 

I just had to tell him last week in front of his MIL and wife that if he ever cusses my wife again, he's going to the hospital... After I cuss his wife out like a dog. 

Moral of the story, some people just need to be euthanized or at least have their *** handed to them.

I'm not saying that's what needs to be done, but by God if I have to shoot you, cussing my wife or trying to man handle me is not tolerated for one second here anymore.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

i got the moral but i don't get the characters. 
are you talking about your son?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Threw a pc keyboard at his sister and left a foot long bruise on her back
> hit her TWICE with a wooden kitchen spoon leaving bruises
> cuss his mom out at least once a week
> had the whole Friendswood medical and police at my house because he tried synthetic marijuana (unfortunately he lived)
> ...


Wow glad you got it worked out. When my daughter was in HS geeze I think that's where I got all of my grey hair. Already posted my thoughts on this previously but would like to add take that cell phone away too when you kick them out if that's what you doing if he isn't paying for it. Have thrown more than a few out the window when driving. You want to see a smart mouth teenager go from 0 to ballistic?









I have a feeling OP will find peace just have to really evaluate and come up with a plan but seriously some counseling in neutral territory with a moderator could be very enlightening. If they are open to it!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Flippy said:


> He is smart and he told me when he was like 5 if I laid a hand on him he would call CPS. He has always been different. My other two are so laid back and good hearted kids.


Right about here ....I would have spanked his *** and called CPS myself.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Threw a pc keyboard at his sister and left a foot long bruise on her back
> hit her TWICE with a wooden kitchen spoon leaving bruises
> cuss his mom out at least once a week
> had the whole Friendswood medical and police at my house because he tried synthetic marijuana (unfortunately he lived)
> ...


Wow...How old is your Stepson?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wow...How old is your Stepson?


May have bought into a ready made family like me. My oldest step son is 7 years younger than me.
Ima, err uhh, was a cougar hunter. Lol


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

18 doing all this File charges on him


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> May have bought into a ready made family like me. My oldest step son is 7 years younger than me.
> Ima, err uhh, was a cougar hunter. Lol


My wife is almost five years older than I...She had two boys that were seven and three when we hooked up...It didn't always seem so over the years, but looking back now, & especially after viewing this thread, they were pretty much angels...LOL


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

I send my sympathies and prays. Kids can be tough. When one our son's was acting out like you're describing it was tough, but it was time for tough love. As already mentioned we didn't it negative or out of anger. We just boxed his stuff up and when he came home we sat down and talked with him. I told him it was obvious to me that he felt he was an adult now and knew more then we did so we sent him on his way and wished him the best. It took almost two years, but he grew up a lot and matured and came by to apologize to us. it's been many years now, but we get along great, he calls almost everyday.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wow...How old is your Stepson?


24 now. I cringe every time he comes over. Thereâ€™s no telling what kind of nonsense is going to come flying out of his mouth


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

What ever happens I hope its not a 5 or 10 year deal off hurt feelings and missing out on life. Life way to short for a living father and son to not have a relationship.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

It sucks you are going through this. I would feel destroyed inside if my girls treated me the way your son is treating you. It sounds like your son now knows he can run all over you without repercussion. He needs to be put in his place (really sounds like he needs a good *** beating). As others have stated, tell him he's no longer welcome in your home and take away the car and cell phone. If he resorts to violence, call the law.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

My mom told my middle brother that he had 30 days to find another place to live. He was about 20-21 at the time. He called her bluff and one day he got home and she had his stuff waiting on front porch - she wasnâ€™t bluffing. It looked cruel and Iâ€™m sure it was agonizing for our mom, but it was best thing ever happened to him. He drifted for couple of years and sputtered for couple more, but he finally grew up and acted like an adult.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Send him to my dads house..


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Flippy,

Tough situation which I'm sure you know you've put yourself into by allowing certain behaviors for years. 

Some thoughts:

1. WHEN you send him on his merry way, you and the wife had better be welded at the hip in union as to what the plan will be.

2. If your son sees even the tiniest crack between you and the wife, or a crack in either of you as individuals - he will take advantage of that like a Democrat writing a tax bill.

3. When you send him on his way, he will go bat-sh!t on you and the wife. There may be name-calling, threats of violence against you and or property, - like 3-year old that was told "no" to an ice cream cone request. Do. Not. Budge. He will try to guilt you both into letting him stay, because the reality is that he's scared to death of being on his own (even though it's the very best thing for him). It could get very ugly.

4. Some of the previous posters have rightfully suggested you and the wife stay calm. This is important. See #3 above. He will goad you to over-react.

5. I like the suggestion a few pages back to pay for ONE month's rent, as a way to "help him get started". It's an honorable thing to do, and will be hard for him to criticize.

6. IF he goes bat-sh!t on you be sure to video it with a phone or other device. Sadly, you may need it.

7. Remember that his presence is toxic to your marriage and the rest of the family.

8. The sooner the better. IMPORTANT: His contempt for you will steadily grow for no other reason than he knows you are weak. That's not a slam my friend. It's a statement based on your own testimony. You have allowed too much poor behavior with him.

9. God Bless you and family. I will say some prayers for you.


TWG


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

The one thing I can assure you is, as others have mentioned, it's only going to get worse. Pay the deposit and 1st moth's rent on a decent apartment he can afford. Look at his pay and determine whether he can afford to keep the car and pay insurance on it. If he can afford the car keep a set of keys for you and let him keep it with the understanding that if he gets behind it is gone and he will not even have a beater to drive. A car is a big thing to a kid his age and I can see how he would feel punished if it was taken away. You will need to contact the finance company and have them flag the account to let you know if it goes past the 5 day grace period. If he can't afford it, sell it and help him find a cash car that is as good as can be afforded.

Talk to him like a man with no accusals or animosity. Tell him what is going to happen and don't back off. It's too late to talk about him staying. If he becomes irrational, call the police. After he is out, make sure you change the locks and that you have all your credit cards and personal info. If you don't have a secure mail box you might think about getting one or renting a PO Box. Be sure he understands that he needs to call and let you know before he comes over. 

Good luck and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Boudreaux99 (Aug 5, 2007)

SpikeMike said:


> A real good friend of mine was living at home. One day his parents took him grocery shopping and delivered him and his groceries to his new apartment. They paid the first month's rent and that was that.


This sounds like a very reasonable offer. My mother did something similar to me when I was 20 and everything worked out. I was more than happy to be on my own once I realized that I actually preferred it.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Flippy,
> 
> Tough situation which I'm sure you know you've put yourself into by allowing certain behaviors for years.
> 
> ...


 ^^^^
10 Make sure you have some kind of law enforcement there when you 
send him on his way! They will do this if there have been violence or threats! CYA


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Flippy said:


> He is smart and he told me when he was like 5 if I laid a hand on him he would call CPS. He has always been different. My other two are so laid back and good hearted kids.


My son made that same statement when he was 10 and mom showed him a belt for not doing his homework.

Mom handed him the phone and said "do you need CPS number? I have it in my directory".

I said "By the way, once CPS comes to pick you up I'll tell them to keep you for good. Doors are permanently closed to you. Good luck with your future life.".

Never heard another word about CPS afterward. Today he is an engineer with semiconductor industry in Austin, has as wonderful life and is very thankful for what we did. No, at age 30 he has no desire to have children because he does not want to deal with parental headache.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Should have called uncle Belt and uncle Bamboo over when he was young! My parent did and all were good!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

He's your son, you love him. You're his dad, he loves you. Problem is, you don't like each other and as long as you're under the same roof, you aren't going to like each other. Imo, key is letting him know nothing will ever change your love but the situation is intolerable for everyone. Make sure he knows he has to make other housing arrangements but you aren't extracting him from your life. (Or at least I hope that's not your intent.) He will be welcome anytime as long as he doesn't create problems. 

I'm a big â€œyou're a parent and have to think outside the fray, even when you're in the middle of itâ€ kind of person so I've got to go against the flow I detected even though I haven't read all the post. If he has shown responsibility with his payments, he's earned financial trust (established credit with you) and in the case of his car, has escrow in his investment you graciously financed for him. (My parents did that too.) Unless you fear he'll take retaliation on the car and stop paying, why take it from him? He will have to have transportation or he can't maintain his job and earn a living to pay rent. I'd also offer to help him find an affordable place and get settled into it. It might even be enjoyable moving his bedroom furniture to his new apartment and seeing what furniture you can part with to help him out. Turn this negative into a positive and help him step into this next chapter - even though its your boot in his rear instigating the step.

It's a slow process but he'll get past being a rebellious, belligerent teenager and mature into a man and eventually, you two will like each other again. Train up a child in the way they should go and when they are old they will not depart from it. Its just a matter of how old and whether we live long enough to see a little of the smarts we instilled kick in! I don't envy you.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Spirit said:


> He's your son, you love him. You're his dad, he loves you. Problem is, you don't like each other and as long as you're under the same roof, you aren't going to like each other. Imo, key is letting him know nothing will ever change your love but the situation is intolerable for everyone. Make sure he knows he has to make other housing arrangements but you aren't extracting him from your life. (Or at least I hope that's not your intent.) He will be welcome anytime as long as he doesn't create problems.
> 
> I'm a big â€œyou're a parent and have to think outside the fray, even when you're in the middle of itâ€ kind of person so I've got to go against the flow I detected even though I haven't read all the post. If he has shown responsibility with his payments, he's earned financial trust (established credit with you) and in the case of his car, has escrow in his investment you graciously financed for him. (My parents did that too.) Unless you fear he'll take retaliation on the car and stop paying, why take it from him? He will have to have transportation or he can't maintain his job and earn a living to pay rent. I'd also offer to help him find an affordable place and get settled into it. It might even be enjoyable moving his bedroom furniture to his new apartment and seeing what furniture you can part with to help him out. Turn this negative into a positive and help him step into this next chapter - even though its your boot in his rear instigating the step.
> 
> It's a slow process but he'll get past being a rebellious, belligerent teenager and mature into a man and eventually, you two will like each other again. Train up a child in the way they should go and when they are old they will not depart from it. Its just a matter of how old and whether we live long enough to see a little of the smarts we instilled kick in! I don't envy you.


 The last paragraph states it well. That's a really tough age sometimes for guys. More testosterone than they know what to do with, ready to make a break from home but not knowing how, etc. Patience is a hard thing.
No one here knows the whole story and background of your situation, but I can certainly sympathize. My youngest was pretty stupid on lots of occasions once he hit high school. Said some god-awful things to me and his mom many times, tried bowing up to me on a few occasions. I just took deep breaths and tried to diffuse, hard thing to do, but getting into a brawl does nothing but teach them that's the only way to handle situations.
Amazing what time will do. He's grown into a responsible young man, in his third year of college, says thank you to us all the time and actually is beginning to realize we're not nearly as stupid and evil as he thought.
I hope time and separation will do the same for yours. Patience....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Spirit said:


> He's your son, you love him. You're his dad, he loves you. Problem is, you don't like each other and as long as you're under the same roof, you aren't going to like each other. Imo, key is letting him know nothing will ever change your love but the situation is intolerable for everyone. Make sure he knows he has to make other housing arrangements but you aren't extracting him from your life. (Or at least I hope that's not your intent.) He will be welcome anytime as long as he doesn't create problems.
> 
> I'm a big â€œyou're a parent and have to think outside the fray, even when you're in the middle of itâ€ kind of person so I've got to go against the flow I detected even though I haven't read all the post. If he has shown responsibility with his payments, he's earned financial trust (established credit with you) and in the case of his car, has escrow in his investment you graciously financed for him. (My parents did that too.) Unless you fear he'll take retaliation on the car and stop paying, why take it from him? He will have to have transportation or he can't maintain his job and earn a living to pay rent. I'd also offer to help him find an affordable place and get settled into it. It might even be enjoyable moving his bedroom furniture to his new apartment and seeing what furniture you can part with to help him out. Turn this negative into a positive and help him step into this next chapter - even though its your boot in his rear instigating the step.
> 
> It's a slow process but he'll get past being a rebellious, belligerent teenager and mature into a man and eventually, you two will like each other again. Train up a child in the way they should go and when they are old they will not depart from it. Its just a matter of how old and whether we live long enough to see a little of the smarts we instilled kick in! I don't envy you.


The best advice here!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gonna pm you


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> The best advice here!!!


Agreed


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Cant imagine the problem you are dealing with having to worry about being assaulted by you own son? Time for him to go. Let him know he has to get out in short order and change the locks. Best of luck to you man.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Flippy, hope everything worked out for you & your family...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My wife is almost five years older than I...She had two boys that were seven and three when we hooked up...It didn't always seem so over the years, but looking back now, & especially after viewing this thread, they were pretty much angels...LOL


My 2 step sons were pretty good also. Youngest one kinda went sideways once but didnâ€™t last long.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Spinky said:


> The last paragraph states it well. That's a really tough age sometimes for guys. More testosterone than they know what to do with, ready to make a break from home but not knowing how, etc. Patience is a hard thing.
> .


Man...I feel you on this one.

My son graduates this year.....great kid....mostly A's....never in any trouble. Loves to hunt and fish. But it is time for him to go to college and fly the dadgum coop.

I compare it to the cows in the pasture.....once the bull calf gets to about a year old....he thinks he can whip the bull. You see them starting ****, and finally the bull has enough and puts a stop to it.

18 year old boys need their own pasture.....they just don't have the $ or the work ethic to keep up the maintenance.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just give his butt the boot. Maybe offer to pay the deposit on the apt as a good will gesture.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I know some people that will remove him for a couple case of beer.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

When I graduated HS, my Dad told me, "College or military by the end of the summer." I didn't want to go to college but gave it a try. After first semester, I was on my way into the Army. 8.5yrs later, I was out of the service and on my own. Had a good job and an apartment on the water. My Dad and I are best friends.


----------



## Loggerhead (Jun 28, 2016)

Any update? 

My situation with my step-daughter was no where near as bad as yours, but still ended up giving her the boot not long after she graduated. She was passively disrespectful meaning she wouldn't listen, refused to help out and refused to communicate with us. When I say communicate, she relied on us for a ride, but wouldn't let us know until the last minute that she needed a ride somewhere. We never knew when she would walk through the door which wouldn't be a big issue if we didn't have a little one in the house as well. One day she was sitting on the couch playing on her phone I told her that she needed to get up and help me do some chores. Instead of helping, she got up and went to get ready for work. Problem was that it was 6 hours before her shift started. She gone!

We had had multiple conversations with her laying out our expectations so she knew what she needed to be doing and refused. Her pushing us was intentional on her part because she wasn't mature enough to say "Hey, I wanna move out". This way she could play the sympathy card by saying her mean parents kicked her out.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Loggerhead said:


> Any update?
> 
> My situation with my step-daughter was no where near as bad as yours, but still ended up giving her the boot not long after she graduated. She was passively disrespectful meaning she wouldn't listen, refused to help out and refused to communicate with us. When I say communicate, she relied on us for a ride, but wouldn't let us know until the last minute that she needed a ride somewhere. We never knew when she would walk through the door which wouldn't be a big issue if we didn't have a little one in the house as well. One day she was sitting on the couch playing on her phone I told her that she needed to get up and help me do some chores. Instead of helping, she got up and went to get ready for work. Problem was that it was 6 hours before her shift started. She gone!
> 
> We had had multiple conversations with her laying out our expectations so she knew what she needed to be doing and refused. Her pushing us was intentional on her part because she wasn't mature enough to say "Hey, I wanna move out". This way she could play the sympathy card by saying her mean parents kicked her out.


I've heard similar accounts many times. It's no coincidence that once a rebellious yute is kicked out, it takes about 72 hours for them to figure out how nice it is to have their own place.

It's NECESSARY for them to have their own place.

TWG


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Flippy , whats the deal , how ya come out ?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Sad to read this thread. I was blessed with a good son and step son. They haven't leaned on me and I didn't have to make either one move out. My wife wasn't happy her son moved out but he found love and that trumped mom's wish for him to stay. I hope everything works out for the OP.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall following this one too, and since reading it both of my sons convinced their Dad I was too strict and them and he filed the modification, we did not contest it. They have been over there since April 8. Currently the youngest is in ISS at school for skipping band last week 3 days in a row, oldest was suspended for vaping ( caught 3-4x already) and ISS was off the table this time. He gets to start his senior year at a new school with a month in their long term suspension program. Glad its on Dads watch now. My wife and I now paying 125% more in CS then she ever got from him, but there is peace in my home. My .02


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's one way to handle it:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/2...to-evict-30-year-old-son-from-their-home.html


----------

